# Drew Barrymore for Gucci Fine Jewelry Ads



## jdepp_84 (Oct 29, 2007)

.
















I like them, she looks sexy in this classy kind of a way.


----------



## luxotika (Oct 29, 2007)

She does look pretty. I wish they would have done a more dramatic eye though.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She does look pretty. I wish they would have done a more dramatic eye though. that was my first thought too


----------



## luxotika (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah, like a nice turquoise or something like that would have been really pretty!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 29, 2007)

I like them.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Oct 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, like a nice turquoise or something like that would have been really pretty! _Yeah, that would have been prettier, the whole look is kinda pale, and washed-out._


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 30, 2007)

Normally I don't like how she looks, but she looks really good here.


----------



## KellyB (Oct 30, 2007)

I think she looks beautiful. Maybe they toned down the makeup to put the focus on the jewelry.


----------



## fawp (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow, she looks amazing! And I love the ring in the third picture.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Oct 31, 2007)

yup focus is deff on the jewelry, she is so pretty i wonder why she has such bad luck with men?


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 31, 2007)

I think she looks absolutely beautiful. I'm not sure about the photographer though...I think there had to have been more "high fashion" shots in the film, I don't like the pictures they chose. the first one would be amazing if her head wasn't quite so tilted back, and the last one would be better if her mouth was positioned different. The second one is nice, the third one is off I like the idea of the picture I just don't like that shot...omg I am thinking way too much about it. Bottom line I think drew looks stunning, but her lips look very dry.


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 31, 2007)

I like them. I also love the makeup and styling. I think a dramatic eye would be in competition with what she is selling there. A more natural face doesn't compete with the jewelry.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 31, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 31, 2007)

wow!!!! I am loving these shots!!


----------



## jessiej78 (Oct 31, 2007)

The first pic doesn't really look like her.



She is so pretty!!


----------



## mayyami (Nov 1, 2007)

yeah she looks awesome, defintely sells the jewlery!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Nov 1, 2007)

Pretttttyyy


----------



## angellove (Nov 1, 2007)

i love it! i think she loooks beautiful!!


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree with Puntured skirt ( sorry I dont know your name ! ) I usually think she looks pretty blah but they have done her up just gorgeous here.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 1, 2007)

For some reason, i dont like her.


----------



## Sheikah (Nov 1, 2007)

I like how they came out! Very pretty


----------



## butterflyblue (Nov 16, 2007)

She looks beautiful- It is hard to see her so serious when she is always such a funny and silly girl- I like that side of her-the funny side.


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Nov 17, 2007)

she looks so gorgeous.. im more concentrated on her then on the jewelry


----------



## mustshopnow (Jan 11, 2008)

she looks classy and less like the wildchild - A+ in my books.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 17, 2008)

She looks better as she ages.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Feb 18, 2008)

She looks stunning ! Showing her natural beauty with a nice glowy tan look and the sparkles ! so perfect


----------



## bebe_tc (Jun 20, 2008)

I think she is very pretty but I don't think so for that type of fashion I would rather see Giselle Bunchen than her she would know better how to model that type of jewelry.


----------



## bCreative (Jun 20, 2008)

Very pretty!! I also agree that a little bit of eyeshadow would have really worked.


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 20, 2008)

They came out good, I like the jewellery too haha


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 20, 2008)

She's really come a long way. She's been looking so gorgeous lately and that first picture doesn't even look like her!


----------



## monniej (Jun 20, 2008)

i love that nude makeup look. very chic.


----------



## cookarikappou (Jun 23, 2008)

she's hot,,, she shines more than the jewelry,, LOL love those poses...


----------



## Karren (Jun 24, 2008)

She looks hot... but the jewerly is just ok....


----------



## aney (Jun 25, 2008)

I like them! she looks great


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 27, 2008)

I like her in the last picture best. I couldn't recognise her at first in the first picture though.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jul 24, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## candy19 (Jul 24, 2008)

wow!!!


----------



## LookLovely429 (Aug 27, 2008)

when I saw those picks they made me love her even more.


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 29, 2008)

i like it!


----------

